# miles log, taxes, and deductions



## Michael Pickard (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey there, new to this forum. I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but about taxes, miles, and t
he log.

So what miles can we include in the miles log for taxes? Can we include miles in between customer drives, in other words, clocking in all miles from a 5pm-10pm shift completely? Or is only each Uber drive you do allowed?

If it is only Uber drives that are allowed, with regards to writing miles in log for taxes, I can see how this can be quite a job, since you would have to write every single drive, track the odometer, ect. 

thanks!


----------

